# Norman Demuth: Piano concerto (1941)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I own the autograph manuscript of the first 118 bars of a piano concerto by Norman Demuth. The autograph says the work dates from 1941, but most sources give 1943 for the first piano concerto by Demuth. I could not find a location of other manuscripts by Demuth that one can compare my version with other compositions. Therefore I am not sure if my version is a very first piano concerto (later withdrawn) or an early version of the final concerto from 1943. So if anyone can shed some light on this I would be delighted!

You can find the pdf-score here:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/non-violin-manuscripts/

Best,
Tobias


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

For those interested in the piano music of Demuth: I just contacted the Library of the Royal Academy because they hold the archive of papers of Demuth. I asked to compare my concerto with the works archived there and from that dialogue I received the information that Demuth composed these works for piano and orchestraas well:

Concertino for p+o
Episode for p+o
Sinfonietta concertante for p+o
Symphonic elegy for p+o
Prelude, nocturne and scherzo for p+o

None of these match with my manuscript btw. Curiously the two piano concertos, which are commonly mentioned in encyclopedias, are not part of that archive. Does anyone know where they are or what happened to them?

Best,
Tobias


----------

